

Trouble Ticket System is broken - nextmoveone
http://dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2008073345215.gif

======
kirubakaran
While I am tired of people bitching about Redditization and of people bitching
about the bitching about Redditization, I still want to bitch that giving away
the punch line wasn't very nice at all.

------
edw519
Reminds me of a software vendor who sold us our Accounts Payable system. It
didn't work. So we couldn't pay them.

------
dkokelley
It's funny. I found this on my own and thought about posting it here, then I
saw this.

